# older kid, belt at neck, what to do?



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Ok, Cora's friend, who is almost 11, is riding in our car, as we speak, and the seatbelt is cutting across her neck. She's about 4'10", 125lbs.

So, what about those trangular-shaped things that go on the seatbelt where it plugs in, that pull the shoulder belt down? Would that be a safer option?

She's too wide, frankly, for any booster I've seen. Even a backless booster.

What should I be recommending to this mom?

Ps. They don't have $300 to spend on some custom Britax fancypants thingy. I don't think her mom will follow any recommendation that costs much more than $25.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

If you pull the shoulder strap down and it fits her well then I think it should be safe. As far as I know kids need to go into a car seat until they reach 4'9" and if she's above that I don't think there's a need for another car seat.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Shoulder belts cut into my neck too, and I'm an adult (5' 3"). Some cars' belts are just made very, very poorly.


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

can you move her over alittle, I know in the oddysey minivan there is one seat that moves to the middle or edge and it helps with things like that?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

im 5'5" and they cut my neck too


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know the name of that triangular cloth device I mentioned, and/or where to get it, and/or if it is safe?


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

An improperly fitting seatbelt is very dangerous for both children and adults. The lap portion should fit low and over the hips and the shoulder portion shoud cross the shoulder between the neck and arm but should not be rubbing up against the neck.

The seat belt adjusters that you're talking about are not safe because they pull the lap belt portion up which can cause severe internal injuries in an accident.

There is an Eddie Bauer booster that is very wide that converts to a backless but it's about $90. Perhaps the Combi Dakota would work? It's one of the widest backless boosters out there.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah I'm 5' with a very short torso and even on its lowest setting on the belt and the highest setting on the seat, it is still right at my neck.

It is what it is...its not ideal but I can't lift my body futher or my legs will be in the way of proper steering.
The belt fits my 14 yr old much better...even at 4' 10" she is much longer in the torso than I am...


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

Is there something that can be attached somehow to the car that can pull or hold the shoulder belt down, the way a high-back booster does?

I was just having her scoot a little to the right (she was sitting on the left) and making sure the belt was still low across her lap.

What is more dangerous, the shoulder belt being across the neck, or the lap belt being too high?

BeckC: don't those backless boosters have a weight limit? She says she's 125 lbs, and that looks about right.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i have the same issue. i have a short torso too and am 4' 11". i put a wooden cutting board and two cushions on my seat - to be higher to drive and to solve the shoulder belt problem. i have sat in a honda civic and my eyes were barely above the steering wheel. where the seats rises up and down those are the ones i have found easy to adjust to have the belt fit better. but it has usually been in the front passenger side.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm less than an inch taller than the girl in the op, and weighed the same in my 20's. (not now *sigh*). I have the same issue with seatbelts. I can't tolerate stuff around my neck, so I hold the seatbelt away form my neck, or lean to on side slightly or both. Not sure if that is safe, but I simple can't tolerate stuff around my neck, so no other option. (I did try this thing to adjust the belt once-didn't work overly well.)


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

n improperly fitting seatbelt is very dangerous for both children and adults. The lap portion should fit low and over the hips and the shoulder portion shoud cross the shoulder between the neck and arm but should not be rubbing up against the neck.
I was in an accident and my major injury was from the seatbelt fracturing my collar bone and cutting (deep) into my skin... If it had been on my neck it would have caused serious injuries.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

just another thought, try another position in the car. in my van, in the back 3 of the 4 shoulder straps fit my 10 yr old perfect, she passes the 5stap test except in ONE seat! the seat behind the driver, has a wonky seat belt it even cuts into my neck when i have sat there. so that one seat is where i put my rear facing baby using latch so no one has to mess with that seat belt.
anyway maybe the one seat belt she is using isn't a good spot for her in the car... she is to big for any boosters... don't they all stop at 100 lbs?


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Most boosters do have a weight limit but I personally would make a parental decision to use it beyond it's weight limit. I'm 4'11" and if I could fit my hips in a backless I'd use it for myself and I'm WAY past 100 lbs.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Quote:

Does anyone know the name of that triangular cloth device I mentioned, and/or where to get it, and/or if it is safe?
There are several brands but I have heard from various places the they are not a good idea. They tend to pull the lap part of the seatbelt up so it's sitting across the tummy not the hips.

This is the kind I'm thinking of
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Belt-Buddy-S...4721733&sr=8-3


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

The belt positioners are NOT safe. They do the opposite of a booster. A booster lifts the child up so the belt fits them correctly, a belt positioner pulls the belts down and up, respectively, so the crash forces are concentrated in the abdomen. All of them are not safe. Please do not use them. Unfortunatly, there might not be a great solution. I would try a different seated position and look to see if your belts have an adjustment that will drop them lower or a built-in clip that adjusts the belt. If the child fits into a backless booster, *as a parent* I wouldn't worry too much about exceeding the upper weight limit. I could not as a tech recomend that, though, it's one of those 'parents make the tough decisions' things.


----------



## Giraffe (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not a CPST, but agree with BeckC. I would make the decision to go past the weight & I would use a backless if I could get into one.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

http://www.kidsbargains.com/product/...ckless_Booster


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

The backless prospect would be perfect, but it seems to be out of stock everywhere.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
The belt positioners are NOT safe. They do the opposite of a booster. A booster lifts the child up so the belt fits them correctly, a belt positioner pulls the belts down and up, respectively, so the crash forces are concentrated in the abdomen. All of them are not safe. Please do not use them.

If they are so unsafe, why are they allowed to be sold? You would think that they would be outlawed.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

Aren't there boosters designed for adults that might be a better option for this little girl? She and I are almost the same size. I've seen threads mention boosters for adults, and I've considered buying one myself.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
If they are so unsafe, why are they allowed to be sold? You would think that they would be outlawed.

Lots of things that aren't safe are allowed to be sold. Cigarettes for one, look at all the junk they put in food.

Even in the Child Passenger Safety world there are a ton of unsafe things that are sold and bought by parents all the time - aftermarket head positioners, Bundle Me buntings, aftermarket car seat covers, the much loathed Mighty Tite, vehicle seat protectors... the list goes on and on and on.

*Oh, and by the way, any of these products that say that they pass FMVSS crash test standards are misleading you. There are no FMVSS standards for those products. They can throw it against a wall and claim that it is crash tested and passed.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeckC* 
Lots of things that aren't safe are allowed to be sold. Cigarettes for one, look at all the junk they put in food.

Even in the Child Passenger Safety world there are a ton of unsafe things that are sold and bought by parents all the time - aftermarket head positioners, Bundle Me buntings, aftermarket car seat covers, the much loathed Mighty Tite, vehicle seat protectors... the list goes on and on and on.

*Oh, and by the way, any of these products that say that they pass FMVSS crash test standards are misleading you. There are no FMVSS standards for those products. They can throw it against a wall and claim that it is crash tested and passed.

Some rep for the Bundle Me was saying that it is tested and passed crash tests by a 3rd party crash testing facility. That sounds very reassuring for people who aren't in the know, but in all reality, it means nothing.

And I get so confused by the Mighty Tite, because it is made by Sunshine Kids. (Okay, this was totally off topic)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Keep in mind, that if this girl weighs 125 lbs at only 4' 10", she probably has adult-sized hips. My older daughter is about that height and only 100-105 lbs, and wears adult sized clothing. Are there any backless boosters designed to fit adults? Something sized for "big kids" may very well be too narrow for her.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sancta* 
Shoulder belts cut into my neck too, and I'm an adult (5' 3"). Some cars' belts are just made very, very poorly.

Same here, and I'm 5'6".


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorasMama* 
Ok, Cora's friend, who is almost 11, is riding in our car, as we speak, and the seatbelt is cutting across her neck. She's about 4'10", 125lbs.
.

my almost 11 yo is 4'8 and weighs 90 lbs...much thinner but hes in an Ollie backless booster...they are really comfy (ive sat in it). not $25 but not $300...


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

the enroute backless booster is on sale at kmart this week..it is a really big wide backless..itis like $20, you could see if the girls parents wouldget one..you might consider getting a cheapy $20 booster to keep as a spare in your vehicle too, for occassions when friends don't have anything to ride in....http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_1...P?sid=BVReview


----------

